# When to leash and recommended types



## EastBayer (Aug 17, 2012)

We just welcomed our puppy home over the weekend.  She is now 9 weeks old and I'm wondering when you all started leashing yours for even just walking around the house. Which leads me to the next question: what type of collars or leashes do you recommend for a pup? I walked down the collar/leash aisle in the pet store and got a little overwhelmed with how many types there are. 

Also, any feedback & recos on poop bags. I hear grocery bags just add plastic bags into the trash and to preferably use biodegradable ones.

Many thanks!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

I like the mendota slip lead and their split ring dura soft collar with an ID - look up RBD's post on using the higgin's lead - it does work


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I would look for a little expandable collar that you can let out every week or so as they grow so fast. I am sure there will be some good advise on this and the leash on RBD blog. The leash shouldn't be too long or too heavy. Start by letting your pup get used to her collar for a few days then when she is comfortable with that put the leash on at home and lead her about for a few minutes a couple of times a day - lots of praise and treats.

Good Luck and lets have some photos, please


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I look for the widest collar I can find in puppy size. I hate the tiny thin ones. Once they are fine with the collar (lot of breeders already have them used to wearing one) I attach a short thin rope to it and let them drag it around the house under supervision. Once they are custom to that I will use treats held next to my leg with them walking inside the house on a leash. I don't use any slip leads or pinch collars on them at that time. Those are for later when they already know whats expected of them.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

At that young, we put Luna in a little harness and hooked the leash to that. I was afraid putting a collar and leash on her would be too much for her little pencil neck. Not sure if that's the best idea but it worked for us.


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

We started Pippa on a leash in the house at 9 weeks. We also got one of those expandable collars ~ they will grow really fast and it will need to be adjusted a lot. We also bought the thinnest leash we could find to have Pippa drag it around and get used to it. We bought a thicker leash, but found it was much too heavy for Pippa. She did really well with it and it helped us reinforce some commands in the house. 

We started Pippa on a halter soon after that...maybe like 12 weeks? We only use the halter for longer walks and trips to town, etc. We use the "sensible harness" and like it a lot.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

TexasRed said:


> I look for the widest collar I can find in puppy size. I hate the tiny thin ones. Once they are fine with the collar (lot of breeders already have them used to wearing one) I attach a short thin rope to it and let them drag it around the house under supervision. Once they are custom to that I will use treats held next to my leg with them walking inside the house on a leash. I don't use any slip leads or pinch collars on them at that time. Those are for later when they already know whats expected of them.


You beat me to it Tex! Well done.

A quick side note. When we have a litter of pups we put collars on all of them. After a few days of them becoming accustomed to the collars, we tie a 6-8" 3/8" soft rope to the collars. The first things they do is attack each other and drag each other around by the cord. They trip over them. The pups in the litter teach the others to give to the pressure without any projection of ill will to the people. They learn to move without stepping on the cord. After a few days you can pick up the cord and the pup goes willingly along. Already a step or two ahead by the time they go home and started on check cord work.
Learned that one from Delmar Smith eons ago - Best way to train your Gun Dog. Great book for many things - like any book you pick up some things you'll use and not the rest.

Ken


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

My favorite collars have been made out of leather. They last forever, are easy to clean, and they look great against Vizsla fur! The best leash we have is a 6ft x 1/2in leather lead. It's very easy to grip for training and very lightweight. It's been used since she was 9 weeks old and it's still going strong! 

I HIGHLY recommend getting a nice harness. Leading the pup by the collar is okay for training purposes, but it's much safer to use a harness for daily stuff. It also gets them used to having a harness on them if you're considering roading them later on in life.

Most pet supply stores have biodegradable bags for poo. I know you can order them online if you can't find them in-store.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We used inexpensive nylon leashes and collars for Miles until he was out of his teething phase. Now that he is 8 months we use collars with the K ring from Gun Dog Supply, which we love because they have brass plating on them so no need for tags, and easy to clean! We use a Gentle lead harness for walking, which has been great. Good luck!


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

threefsh said:


> I HIGHLY recommend getting a nice harness. Leading the pup by the collar is okay for training purposes, but it's much safer to use a harness for daily stuff. It also gets them used to having a harness on them if you're considering roading them later on in life.


In my experience, if one is planning on doing pulling work in harness, i.e. skijoring, roading from ATV, horseback and the like, I will teach them it is ok and fun to _PULL_ while in harness. We start them young with puppy harness and they learn and like to pull in it while walking, then biking, then off horseback or ATV when they get older. If one wants the dog to walk nicely in harness, it confuses the dog in my experience and they don't generally don't road as well.
By contrast, when the point of contact is the collar, that means to settle and be under control. There is no ill effect to using a collar if the dog is trained and understands the points of contact and what is acceptable and what is not. It is clear to the dog and has worked well having the two mean two different things. As others have heard me mention before - at our place "Collar is for control, harness is for pulling."

I know others have different ideas and methodologies. I'm just passing on what works for us.

Ken


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

This thread hammers home to me the downside of living in the middle of green fields, not enough lead/leash work covered when Rubes was a pup. She will walk to heel with a loose slip lead with reminding but she does also lapse into pulling on the rare occasion when we have to walk on the lane and that's where I put her on the Higgins. Obviously nipping it in the bud is the correct way to go. I wish I'd got her used to a collar and lead around the house when she a little pup.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

WillowyndRanch said:


> threefsh said:
> 
> 
> > I HIGHLY recommend getting a nice harness. Leading the pup by the collar is okay for training purposes, but it's much safer to use a harness for daily stuff. It also gets them used to having a harness on them if you're considering roading them later on in life.
> ...


I completely agree - thank you for clarifying. Riley has always been encouraged to pull in her (regular) harness. It's actually a great way to burn off crazy puppy energy!


----------

